# syncing issue ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

for the last few weeks (since I have had my fire) I've noticed my KK3G doesn't sync to the correct location(for example after reading last night I turned wifi on to sync and it went from 52% to 64% but it should have gone to 70%) and/or it won't sync at all. It'll say already at furthest pg read when I KNOW its not.  Its not a huge deal to so it manually I'm just wondering if I should be concerned.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Are you saying that you'd read up to 70% on the Fire and then when you synced the K3 it only went to 64%?

The problem could be that the Fire is being tardy in sending out it's last page read info. On a regular Kindle going to the home page tends to trigger an automatic 'phone home', but I don't know about the Fire. Have you tried syncing the Fire first, to make sure it's uploaded it's info, before you sync the K3? The K3 gets it's info from Amazon, not directly from the Fire, so until the Fire tells Amazon, Amazon can't tell the K3 - and vice versa of course.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

yes I'll read to a certain point on the fire. pick up the kindle at a later  time to read but it may or may not sync to the proper location.  Ironically the fire has no problem syncing when I switch from the kindle to the fire


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> yes I'll read to a certain point on the fire. pick up the kindle at a later time to read but it may or may not sync to the proper location. Ironically the fire has no problem syncing when I switch from the kindle to the fire


I'm having the exact same issues, so now I always try to end at a chapter so I can find my place on the k3.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

gina1230 said:


> I'm having the exact same issues, so now I always try to end at a chapter so I can find my place on the k3.


Sorry to hear you are having issues, but I am kinda relieved it's not just me and I've gotten to the same point I stop at the end of a chapter or scene. Especially since I use both daily


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm concerned that several people are having this problem.    All with Kindle Keyboards?

When you turn off your Kindle Keyboard, are you turning it off with the book still open, or are you exiting the book to the home screen and then turning it off?  I've heard in the past that some people had problems with incorrect "sync to last page" if they didn't exit the book.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I generally leave wireless ON on both my basic Kindle and the Fire. . . . they're WiFi only and don't seam to drain the battery when asleep like my WiFi/3G Keyboard does.  So when I pick up either one to read, it always prompts me to sync to the most recent page if that was on a different device.

With my Keyboard K, I don't have wireless on all the time.  When I pick it up to read and want to start from where I left off on another device, I turn on wireless, do a sync and check and then open the book.  It generally syncs to the proper page.  

The few times it hasn't, I could remember having had wifi off on one of the other devices for some reason. OR, I hadn't specifically done a sync when I left it on the other device; maybe just left the book open.  In that case I don't think it 'phones home' automatically so the sync might not work.  It will eventually sync, I believe, but there's no way I know of to know when without going home to sort of 'force' it. 

Anyway, when I'm done reading, I go back to home and do another sync before I turn wireless back off so that the proper 'last page' will be there when I pick up one of the other devices.

But, really, as I have multiple kindles, I am often reading a completely different book on each of them.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Betsy,
I normally leave the book open. I'll try closing it today and see if that works.  I just found it strange because the first time or two I had no issues at all with it syncing and after that it seems the issue occurs  more often than not. I have also had the sorting issue described in another thread happen a time or two. neither of which is a huge deal, but it does make me think maybe I need to start saving my Amazon Giftcards just in case


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The ONLY times I've had syncing problems was when I'd left the book open on one device or another.  If you expect to routinely read the same book on multiple devices, my advice would be to get into the habit of going to home when you're done reading.  And force a sync if you don't leave wireless on all the time.

Sorting can usually be fixed by a reboot and/or correcting the time.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been having the same issue as well, using the Fire and my Touch. Used to sync great and now it doesn't. I keep wifi on on both kindles at all times. The issue for me is the Fire. I need to keep rebooting it for it to sync. Rather frustrating. I haven't had my refurb Fire for all that long, but I haven't had time to call CS yet, so not sure if it's my Fire or an issue with some Fires in general. Sounds like several others have the same issue too.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The ONLY times I've had syncing problems was when I'd left the book open on one device or another. If you expect to routinely read the same book on multiple devices, my advice would be to get into the habit of going to home when you're done reading. And force a sync if you don't leave wireless on all the time.
> 
> Sorting can usually be fixed by a reboot and/or correcting the time.


thx Ann I 'll try that


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I tried going to the home pg after reading and then syncing the k3 and I still get the message that I'm at furthest pg read


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I leave my wifi on all the time as well, but I'm not sure whether I exit the book or not.  I'll try it and see what happens.  That would be great if that's all it is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Misty, I'm not sure how you're checking. . . .are you using two different kindles?  Even if you go home after reading, if you pick up the OTHER one right away, the first one might not yet have phoned home to let the Amazon servers know about it's latest page.  Especially if it's using 3G to connect.  They seem to connect more often with WiFi.  In that case, I'd recommend doing a 'sync and check' after going back home so that the info gets sent.

The other thing is, if someone else has already finished it, you'd have to reset the furthest page read or it's pretty much always going to say the furthest read is the end.  I have to do this sometimes if my brother has read a book before I do and then I am reading it on more than one device.  But the reset is now readily available via MYK.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Misty, I'm not sure how you're checking. . . .are you using two different kindles? Even if you go home after reading, if you pick up the OTHER one right away, the first one might not yet have phoned home to let the Amazon servers know about it's latest page. Especially if it's using 3G to connect. They seem to connect more often with WiFi. In that case, I'd recommend doing a 'sync and check' after going back home so that the info gets sent.
> 
> The other thing is, if someone else has already finished it, you'd have to reset the furthest page read or it's pretty much always going to say the furthest read is the end. I have to do this sometimes if my brother has read a book before I do and then I am reading it on more than one device. But the reset is now readily available via MYK.


ok thank you I'll try it that way...I'm using a kindle graphite 3g but normally i'm home so it connects via wifi. unfotunateely i'm the only reader in my family so that isn't an issue


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The ONLY times I've had syncing problems was when I'd left the book open on one device or another. If you expect to routinely read the same book on multiple devices, my advice would be to get into the habit of going to home when you're done reading. And force a sync if you don't leave wireless on all the time.


This seems to fix it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> ok thank you I'll try it that way...I'm using a kindle graphite 3g but normally i'm home so it connects via wifi. unfotunateely i'm the only reader in my family so that isn't an issue


I guess I'm still confused. If you just use the one kindle, there's not really any need for syncing. It'll remember where you left off automatically. If it's consistently failing to do THAT, then maybe you do have a problem that needs to be dealt with via Kindle CS. I mean, it will keep your place on a single device even if syncing is turned OFF at MYK.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann, I think Misty meant that she's the only reader in the family so she uses all the devices on the account, as opposed it being the only reader she has.

Misty, I still think what's needed is to make sure the Fire is phoning home every time you finish reading on it - make sure wireless is on and actually do a sync. If that clears it up, then you'll know the problem is with the Fire not automatically phoning home often enough or quickly enough for the last page to be picked up on the K3 by the time you need it. If so, you'll just have to remember to do it manually.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I'm still confused. If you just use the one kindle, there's not really any need for syncing. It'll remember where you left off automatically. If it's consistently failing to do THAT, then maybe you do have a problem that needs to be dealt with via Kindle CS. I mean, it will keep your place on a single device even if syncing is turned OFF at MYK.


Ann sorry to be confusing I am using a k3 and a fire


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  Missed that.

Well, FWIW, my Fire seems to sync pretty frequently via WiFi.  But forcing a sync will help if it's not.  I've no idea how or if you can adjust how often it phones home.  And going back to home isn't quite the same on the Fire as on an eInk Kindle since multiple things can run at once.  To be sure, I'd probably advicse forcing a sync . . .tap the gear and click the sync icon which looks like two arrows chasing each other in a circle.  As long as you're connected to wireless, that should do it.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess I'm still confused. If you just use the one kindle, there's not really any need for syncing. It'll remember where you left off automatically. If it's consistently failing to do THAT, then maybe you do have a problem that needs to be dealt with via Kindle CS. I mean, it will keep your place on a single device even if syncing is turned OFF at MYK.


Ann sorry to be confusing. Linkjaekel is right that is what I meant. Thx for the suggestions I will try again today hopefully I'm just syncing to soon


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've tried syncing my Fire multiple times by forcing it and it still doesn't phone home at times, until I reboot. It used to sync while I was still in the book, no need to go to the home screen on the Fire. It used to sync quite frequently on it's own and I had no need to force it. Not sure why mine stopped doing that, but maybe misty's is doing the same thing.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

so far I've had no issue with my fire syncing other than 1 time when the whole device seemed to freeze


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

going back to home screen on the K3 worked great tonight thanks for the advice its much appreciated


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great, glad to hear it, misty!

Betsy


----------

